# Kinkykitten and Von_Pudge - BHM & FFA Couple Photo Thread!



## kinkykitten

Here are some at last - Us together!

Myself and Dan my fiance :wubu: :]


----------



## kinkykitten

And me with a radiant glow, smudged make up, and satisfied smile post sex :eat2: 






That's enough for now. We will add more as and when we get some ^__^​


----------



## chicken legs

Those pics are sooo sexy...:eat2:


----------



## Hole

How precious.:wubu: The photos of you two kissing are my favourite. :happy:


----------



## Love.Metal

...um, HAWT!!!!


You two are a gorgeous couple, I'm very jealous ;]
May I join next time??

Thank you for letting us into your intimate moments, Darling.
Effin' fabulous. 

<3


----------



## kinkykitten

chicken legs said:


> Those pics are sooo sexy...:eat2:





Hole said:


> How precious.:wubu: The photos of you two kissing are my favourite. :happy:



 Thanks both of you :happy:



Love.Metal said:


> ...um, HAWT!!!!
> 
> 
> You two are a gorgeous couple, I'm very jealous ;]
> May I join next time??
> 
> Thank you for letting us into your intimate moments, Darling.
> Effin' fabulous.
> 
> <3



Hehe oooh SURE you can! :eat2: Thank you so much  xx


----------



## Kahlan_FFA

You guys just made my day, all the luck in the world and many hugs


----------



## Tanuki

Lovely! <3.... hehehe Oh, you guys!

What a nice looking couple you are!

...*pretends he wasn't perving on the photos cough*

Anyways, so nice to see you two together and so happy!


----------



## WillSpark

Damn! Damn! Damn! DAMN!

Whew...now that that's out of the way...

Daaaayuuum!!! 

Oh, you two and your "we fit like puzzle pieces" pictures.


----------



## Uriel

Adorable...


I can only hope to be able to post a similar thread some day.
Lucky that you too found each other, 


-Uriel


----------



## jac1974kra

You are be fine!


----------



## Garfield

Au Mann, muss Liebe schön sein... 

Much luck for You both


----------



## kinkykitten

:happy: Aww thanks... all of you! 

We are both glad you like em :blush: We are more than happy to share them with you all :bow:


----------



## Von_Pudge

Thank you all:blush:
Daaaaayum I got a hotte wife


----------



## rabbitislove

Jesus. You two are non stop sex.


----------



## CBV_5150

Super hot, I wish that I can be so lucky one day!


----------



## escapist

rabbitislove said:


> Jesus. You two are non stop sex.



You say that like its a problem 

Play on my friends, play on


----------



## bexy

Hottttttttttttttttt!!!! Seriously, I am work looking at these pics, (I work in a sex shop!) and these are still the hottest thing I've seen all day!


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> Thank you all:blush:
> Daaaaayum I got a hotte wife


:smitten:



rabbitislove said:


> Jesus. You two are non stop sex.


What can we say... nature and chemistry :happy:



CBV_5150 said:


> Super hot, I wish that I can be so lucky one day!


Thanks hun!



escapist said:


> You say that like its a problem
> 
> Play on my friends, play on


Hehe thanks ;] we will 



bexy said:


> Hottttttttttttttttt!!!! Seriously, I am work looking at these pics, (I work in a sex shop!) and these are still the hottest thing I've seen all day!


=D Awww thanks! We are both flattered :blush: We should start up a business haha xx


----------



## rabbitislove

escapist said:


> You say that like its a problem
> 
> Play on my friends, play on




Hahaha. Its not a problem. I was just alone and horny on a Friday night.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

This thread makes me all tingly inside


----------



## Rowan

I'm envious...so cute!


----------



## BeaBea

Gorgeous!!!

Tracey xx


----------



## Hole

I'd like to see one with him carrying you since you're a little thing,it'll be cute.


I'm not creepy, I promise..just a sap.


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> I'd like to see one with him carrying you since you're a little thing,it'll be cute.
> 
> 
> I'm not creepy, I promise..just a sap.



I'm going to insist on a thread with me piggy-backing you... As soon as you escape the land of Allah-Akbar. I'll be your Camel, Ms. Al Jamal...


-Uriel


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> I'm going to insist on a thread with me piggy-backing you... As soon as you escape the land of Allah-Akbar. I'll be your Camel, Ms. Al Jamal...
> 
> 
> -Uriel



LOL! 

You're cute.:wubu:


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> LOL!
> 
> You're cute.:wubu:



Well D'uh! Of course I am... That's why you are crazy 'bout me. Oh, and the webcam-guitar-serranades... 


-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten

Ninja Glutton said:


> This thread makes me all tingly inside





Rowan said:


> I'm envious...so cute!





BeaBea said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Tracey xx



:blush: Thanks all of you! 



Hole said:


> I'd like to see one with him carrying you since you're a little thing,it'll be cute.
> 
> 
> I'm not creepy, I promise..just a sap.



Awww hehe.. He scoops me up all the time. It's cute! :]



Uriel said:


> I'm going to insist on a thread with me piggy-backing you... As soon as you escape the land of Allah-Akbar. I'll be your Camel, Ms. Al Jamal...
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Hehe that made me giggle  Thanks!


----------



## Shosh

Wow. Cute pics.


----------



## addie17

Oh my gosh! I am basking in a post-Valentine's day glow and you all totally just made it even better! How sweet and sexy at the same time. Best of luck to you both... so wonderful to see two people so totally in love.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

My favorite is totally the first one, where you can see the comparison of your belly up against his... just a classic shot. 

And of course your outfit (of lack thereof) is always sexy.


----------



## kinkykitten

Susannah said:


> Wow. Cute pics.





addie17 said:


> Oh my gosh! I am basking in a post-Valentine's day glow and you all totally just made it even better! How sweet and sexy at the same time. Best of luck to you both... so wonderful to see two people so totally in love.





MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> My favorite is totally the first one, where you can see the comparison of your belly up against his... just a classic shot.
> 
> And of course your outfit (of lack thereof) is always sexy.



Thanks .. I like the first one too  :smitten: Rep going to you all!

I found another pic from this set earlier i didn't transfer, will post it when i get the chance


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

kinkykitten said:


> Thanks .. I like the first one too  :smitten: Rep going to you all!
> 
> I found another pic from this set earlier i didn't transfer, will post it when i get the chance



Haha, it took me so long to respond to this thread too. Well, a lot of new threads, actually.
I totally ducked out of dimensions for a few weeks cuz that highschool chick was driving me insane. I figured... it's better for me to just leave for a while, than to flip out at a child. The whole... "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all!" Yeah... I try.


----------



## Weeze

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Haha, it took me so long to respond to this thread too. Well, a lot of new threads, actually.
> I totally ducked out of dimensions for a few weeks cuz that highschool chick was driving me insane. I figured... it's better for me to just leave for a while, than to flip out at a child. The whole... "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all!" Yeah... I try.



Shit, I still can't rep you!!!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

krismiss said:


> Shit, I still can't rep you!!!



Oh believe me, the thought counts.


----------



## LillyBBBW

*subscribes*

Wow have *I* been asleep at the wheel. Fantastic pictures you two!


----------



## Melian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Oh believe me, the thought counts.




Yeah...also can't rep you....but will save it for that one 

Oh and I also must say (in a non-threatening, across the ocean, already-engaged Canadian girl way): Dan is looking fucking sexy here!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kitten and Pudge bringing on the HAWTNESS!

Absolutely beautiful shots you two!


----------



## kinkykitten

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Haha, it took me so long to respond to this thread too. Well, a lot of new threads, actually.
> I totally ducked out of dimensions for a few weeks cuz that highschool chick was driving me insane. I figured... it's better for me to just leave for a while, than to flip out at a child. The whole... "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say it at all!" Yeah... I try.



Yeah chick... I know what you mean. Somebody in particular here made me and Dan feel somewhat not welcome so I steppped back for a week. I felt the same so before I burst......I thought hey It's not up to them... so F**k them! so I'm back and posting with a big middle finger to them from both of us 

*hugs*




LillyBBBW said:


> *subscribes*
> 
> Wow have *I* been asleep at the wheel. Fantastic pictures you two!


 
Thanks gorgeous : D hugs to you ! xxx



Melian said:


> Yeah...also can't rep you....but will save it for that one
> 
> Oh and I also must say (in a non-threatening, across the ocean, already-engaged Canadian girl way): Dan is looking fucking sexy here!


'

Hehe it's ok... I can understand ;D Dan is drool-worthy!!!  xx



OneWickedAngel said:


> Kitten and Pudge bringing on the HAWTNESS!
> 
> Absolutely beautiful shots you two!




Thanks hun


----------



## kinkykitten

Finally got around to transfering the other pics from the same set 

I have no idea how I missed this one.. Dan looks sooo adorable :wubu:







A little pinch of belly :eat2:






And one of my fave Dan belly pics  :smitten:


----------



## Hole

Aw that's cute the way he's grabbing your petite waist against his belly. :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> Aw that's cute the way he's grabbing your petite waist against his belly. :happy:



:blush: Hehe I really like that picture.. makes me smile :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

A few newer pics... just normal everyday ones 

Waiting for the train to Oslo







Smiley at the bar






At the zoo!






and i just like this one


----------



## Tanuki

You guys are so sooo cute!

Love the pics, as always XP!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

You guys look so good together. You should post more pics.


----------



## escapist

Is he eating steak, fries, and a cheese stick, cause its making me hungry!


----------



## Von_Pudge

Thanks all!


----------



## kinkykitten

escapist said:


> Is he eating steak, fries, and a cheese stick, cause its making me hungry!




Lol it was a 'mixed grill' 

sausages
Bacon
lamb chops
Pork chops
fries
Beans
Shroooms

and more lol

I was grinning while he devoured


----------



## kinkykitten

And toast! lol


----------



## chicken legs

Cute picks and glad to see you posting again


wait...did you say ..Shrooms..lol


----------



## escapist

Man that sounds Awesome! Chicken Legs brought me this great Southern BBQ the other day of Brisket, Ribs, Baked Beans, and Marconi salad.

MEAT, its whats for Breakfast, Lunch, and Dinner!

mmmmm man I'm hungry lol


----------



## kinkykitten

escapist said:


> Man that sounds Awesome! Chicken Legs brought me this great Southern BBQ the other day of Brisket, Ribs, Baked Beans, and Marconi salad.
> 
> MEAT, its whats for Breakfast, Lunch, and Dinner!
> 
> mmmmm man I'm hungry lol



Lol Dan anit a huge chicken fan.... but the darling eats what is but in front of him lol


----------



## MasterShake

escapist said:


> Man that sounds Awesome! Chicken Legs brought me this great Southern BBQ the other day of Brisket, Ribs, Baked Beans, and Marconi salad.
> 
> MEAT, its whats for Breakfast, Lunch, and Dinner!
> 
> mmmmm man I'm hungry lol


Wait, are you implying there's good BBQ west of Kansas City? 

Kinkykitten, your pics are awesome!


----------



## WillSpark

Yeah, I've got to agree with Shake there, good BBQ outside of KC?

And by the way, Meat is MURDER!!! Tasty, tasty murder...:eat2:


----------



## escapist

Yeah first of all Rudy's Kicks ass, no we don't have it here and I think the closest one is New Mexico, but I go there for Brisket every chance I get. Now *chicken legs* turned me onto this new place, and quite frankly I keep thinking about it. Now I didn't have the Hot BBQ sauce so I don't know how good it is yet. The other place here is "The Salt Lick Cafe" they have all you can eat Meat! You heard me $17 and you can stuff your face with Hot Links, Ribs, and Brisket! mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mercedes

Wow what a lucky couple!

You look so tiny and fragile next to VP's soft bulk... just perfect!

Wish you many many long years of love and happiness!​


----------



## swike77

Lovely pictures. You can really see how connected you guys are in more ways than one!

Still, as nice as they are, they remind me of my own pathetic lonely existence.


----------



## kinkykitten

Thank you so much all of you  Me and Dan are greatful :bow:

Here is a newer pic of Dan. Do you think I'm feeding him well enough? :happy:






Some more of us both on the way :bow:


----------



## rabbitislove

kinkykitten said:


> Here is a newer pic of Dan. Do you think I'm feeding him well enough? :happy:



Somehow I doubt he goes hungry.


----------



## seasuperchub84

Wow im gay and I don't think Ive ever been turned on by other straight couple photos.... 

You guys look great together.


----------



## kinkykitten

kinkykitten said:


> Thank you so much all of you  Me and Dan are greatful :bow:
> 
> Here is a newer pic of Dan. Do you think I'm feeding him well enough? :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more of us both on the way :bow:





seasuperchub84 said:


> Wow im gay and I don't think Ive ever been turned on by other straight couple photos....
> 
> You guys look great together.



Aww thank you so much! 



rabbitislove said:


> Somehow I doubt he goes hungry.



Certainly doesn't when I'm around  hehe


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

for some reason, my favorite picture is the one of you guys waiting for the train to Olso.

I live in an area where it gets to 120F/49C, and I can only imagine how cold it was for it to be snowing like that. And even though it seems to be cold as hell, you two seem completely content, just being there with eachother. Amazing.

hozay


----------



## kinkykitten

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> for some reason, my favorite picture is the one of you guys waiting for the train to Olso.
> 
> I live in an area where it gets to 120F/49C, and I can only imagine how cold it was for it to be snowing like that. And even though it seems to be cold as hell, you two seem completely content, just being there with eachother. Amazing.
> 
> hozay



Thank you so much!  Yes it was bloody freezing! think it was taken early Feb so at that time we were having -15oC kinda temperatures! Brrrrr! 

Thanks again !


----------



## kinkykitten

We have to spend some time apart cos I need to be here in England while my Mom has some intensive treatment for leukemia 

This means we are cam to cam only and missing each other like crazy!

here is a pic of me entertaining him lol






and my new undies if you want to see lol


----------



## Cors

Aww sorry to hear about your mum Sarah! It is good that you're able to be close to her. Hope your mum responds well to the treatment and I'm keeping her in my prayers! 

Hang in there, you'll get your Dan soon enough! His double chin is too cute.


----------



## rabbitislove

I hope your mum is okay and pulls through  
You are adorable Miss Sarah.


----------



## kinkykitten

Dan came and whisked me back to Norway :] I'm home! 

A few everyday pics - we will do a new set soon with Dan's sexy bellyness :eat2: hehe

Also we will be getting married in October so we will be sure to post some pics of that here also =D

May 09






July 09 *sigh swooon* handsomeness






July 09 - Garden party! (excuse my pjs) lol






July 09 - Carnival! <3


----------



## RVGleason

kinkykitten said:


> Dan came and whisked me back to Norway :] I'm home!
> 
> A few everyday pics - we will do a new set soon with Dan's sexy bellyness :eat2: hehe
> 
> Also we will be getting married in October so we will be sure to post some pics of that here also =D
> 
> May 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 09 *sigh swooon* handsomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 09 - Garden party! (excuse my pjs) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 09 - Carnival! <3



Congratulations Guys! I wish you both a lot of happiness in the future.

RV :eat1:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

did you JUST get back home from England? 

That's a lot of time away from each other.

I'm sure it'll only make you guys stronger.


----------



## rabbitislove

I will not excuse the pajamas. They are amazing.


----------



## WillSpark

rabbitislove said:


> I will not excuse the pajamas. They are amazing.



^This. .


----------



## CherryRVA

Holy crap, how did I miss this thread? 

Kinkykitten, I have to say this, I love, love, love the May 2009 pic of the both of you. Ya'll are such a cute couple. 

Cheers!:bow:


----------



## kinkykitten

Hehe thanks all 

Will update the pics next week... with our wedding photos :wubu:


----------



## Hole

kinkykitten said:


> Hehe thanks all
> 
> Will update the pics next week... with our wedding photos :wubu:



Congrats Sarah! Yay!


----------



## kinkykitten

Hole said:


> Congrats Sarah! Yay!




Thanks Sarah  lol x

Here is a new one from before our wedding! 












Just uploading a few of my wedding pics to fb, so i will post a few when i'm done  Not got the official ones yet


----------



## kinkykitten

Ok here they are  

Some photos from the best day of our lives... We both enjoyed every second <3

There aren't many, the main ones I don't have yet... there will be lots more and they will be lots better quality/shots so when i get them i'll pick some out and add them to what I have here. These are just a few myself and my brother taken 


My fave so far....








Just signed our marriage certificate :]








Me on the way to the wedding! So nervous and excited!








How yummy does Dan look in a suit?!? =D


----------



## kinkykitten

A few from our wedding reception.. 

Again the quality of some aint so good sorry :bow:


----------



## Melian

Congrats to you both. Looks like everything went smoothly (and I bet that cake was tasty...). :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*!! CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH !!
!! HEAD TO TOE WIN !!​*
Dan in a suit is über-hawt, but you? The whole black gown thing? 

**gushing* O!M!G! GORGEOUS!! *gushing**

I am so feeling you all the way in that; I wore all black at my wedding also. 

The butterflies and floral detailing on the cake is so pretty!

If these are just the regular snap shots, I can't wait to see the rest!

Okay, I'll stop now before I use up the allotment of exclamation points - lol.


----------



## RVGleason

Congratulations and Many, Many Blessings!

RV :eat1:


----------



## Horseman

Warmest congratulations and a big "best of luck always" from North Carolina.


----------



## Jackoblangada

I hope that day is only a taste of the joy and happiness to come.

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## djudex

Shoot that reminds me...I need to go get a new suit made.

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## WillSpark

Well, I'll just go in order.

Congratulations on tying the knot! You guys make such a great couple!

I find it slightly humorous that your expression in the first set of pics doesn't really change. 

The black wedding dress is simply stunning!

And I love that big smile with you two dancing.

Also, the cake is amazing. I love the little figures of you two.


----------



## Gingembre

I don't really venture into this bit of Dims, but I saw the link in your sig, Sarah, and thought "ooh wedding pics!". You two are SUCH a hot couple and, lordy KK - your wedding gown and choker/necklace looks AMAZING. Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous.


----------



## chicken legs

OMG I love love love the dress...

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Tanuki

Congratulations you two!

Awww so lovely~


----------



## Cors

Congrats!  

You two are looking gorgeous and sooo cute together. Hope you are enjoying married life and I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Dusselchen

Congratulations!

You're such a beautiful couple and you both look so happy.


----------



## CherryRVA

Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## mossystate

Congrats, you two.


----------



## tonynyc

*Congrats - Many Years Health & Happiness*


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Shoot that reminds me...I need to go get a new suit made.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder



CONGRADULATIONS SARAH AND DAN! THE WEDDING LOOKS SO BEAUTIFUL!!

(also congrats on reminding djudex to get a new suit. hahaha).


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis

Nice pics of the wedding and all. Wonder if anybody remembers me oh well. Hope you two are doing great since ya'll finally got hitched hehe.


----------



## likeitmatters

congrats to both of you and may you have many many years of love and feeding him giant size and feeling of respect and honor.


:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Wow, I just saw this.

CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH OF YOU!

You both look stunning/happy/complete and your cake is cute 

All the best wishes!


----------



## kinkykitten

Thank you so much everyone... both me and Dan really appreciate your positive comments <3

Still awaiting the officials  lol


----------



## Risible

Belated, but sincere! congratulations on your nuptials - May you have many years of happiness together, Sarah and Dan!

My goodness, what a handsome couple you are!


----------



## kinkykitten

Thank you! thank yoou! 

Here is one of us yesterday... I was having a birthday cuddle!!! Excuse the bad lighting...

God.. I LOVE him :wubu:







Should have our official wedding photos in the next couple of weeks


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Congrats again to the two of you. Absolutely love the pics! you guys are adorable!!!


----------



## Emma

Congrats on the wedding  I also got married recently and wore all black. We're like the black dress crew! I like yours more though boo!


----------



## Von_Pudge

Thank you all from me and my amazing wife!  So sorry abt the late reply.
We, finally, got our hands on the rest of the wedding pics...after a 6 month wait.lol. Again, thanks all for the congratulations!


----------



## Tad

Von_Pudge said:


> Thank you all from me and my amazing wife!  So sorry abt the late reply.
> We, finally, got our hands on the rest of the wedding pics...after a 6 month wait.lol. Again, thanks all for the congratulations!



I'm glad you finally got them all! Any more that you want to share with us? (no pressure.....well, not much.....)


----------



## LisaInNC

As usual, I am late to the party. Congratulations to you both!! Ya'll look fantastic and sooooo in love.


----------



## kinkykitten

Finally got our official pics.. and since i'm back thought i would share like I promised =D


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## Melian

kinkykitten said:


> ...pics...



You guys look great, and that dress is badass.


----------



## inkedinto

awww super awesome pictures. I too love that dress. you look amazing!


----------



## Tad

Thank you for sharing! And you two both look amazing! Looks like it was a fantastic event


----------



## Lady Bella UK

Congratulations on the wedding, you both look so happy in the photos.

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Beautiful pictures and absolutely adore the dress, and the cake!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Those are some fab pics! You two look awesome. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Risible

Beautiful pictures, beautiful couple.


----------



## Paquito

You guys look so happy and that wedding looks like an awesome time.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Congrats on the wedding! You looked beautiful!


----------



## Von_Pudge

Thanks all 
And yes...the cake was yummy  lol


----------



## WillSpark

I love that dress. It is fantastic.


----------



## CastingPearls

Congratulations. Beautiful couple. Love the dress!


----------



## kinkykitten

LOL that is so typically you!  'Oh i got married the other day'.. 'did you have a nice time'... 'the cake was good' hahah I love you  

Thanks everyone  it was a beautiful day, i'm also blessed my Mom got to see me get married :happy:



Von_Pudge said:


> Thanks all
> And yes...the cake was yummy  lol


----------



## Shosh

You looked gorgeous. What a beautiful wedding dress.


----------



## kinkykitten

Made this for hubby


----------



## kinkykitten

Shosh said:


> You looked gorgeous. What a beautiful wedding dress.



Awh thank you <3


----------



## deadlysyndrome

Your dress is BEYOND amazing. I love it. 
You two look so happy. Congratulations.


----------



## kinkykitten

We got some more pics on the way... here is a little one of hubbys belly getting some attention Sarah style :wubu:


----------



## charlieversion2

Nothing better than belly love, is that a Dell Quiet Key I see?


----------



## kinkykitten

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Nothing better than belly love, is that a Dell Quiet Key I see?



Lol! I think it's a swedish dell keyboard actually


----------



## kinkykitten

A little taster from our new set we made on our one year wedding anniversary 

Will post others when I get chance :wubu:


----------



## charlieversion2




----------



## Tad

ChrisVersion2 said:


>



this ^^^^


----------



## kinkykitten

:happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Some more


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## Dutchgut

Congratulations on your anniversary. Thanks for the beautiful photos.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Congratulations both of you! You look so good together. Very lovely pics:bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

Great pics and congratulations.


----------



## Von_Pudge

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone

You two look great together 

I'm both happy for you and completely jealous ;P


----------



## Venom

Ya'll are such an adorable couple!


----------



## kinkykitten

thanks for the comments guys  only just got back on.. i'm so slow  lol


----------



## imfree

Sorry it took so long for me to see this thread. Wow!, the wedding and pictures look fantastic! My most heart-felt congratulations to you, Kinkykitten and Von Pudge!:bow:


----------



## imfree

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Nothing better than belly love, is that a Dell Quiet Key I see?



WOW!!!, I have a Compaq version of that same keyboard! I spent about 4 hours last month disassembling, cleaning dust from between keys, and reassembling mine 'cuz it's able to survive my angry pounding on it when XP, Firefox, or that damned trackball f**ks up:doh: and was afraid one of those new ones would fall apart under the same abuse.


----------



## kinkykitten

This is mine :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

Aside from the obvious chubtasticness of this picture, does Dan have poop emoji slippers?

Im glad you guys are posting. I love couples threads in this forum! :wubu:


----------



## fat hiker

What a great update!


----------



## LillyBBBW

kinkykitten said:


> This is mine :smitten:



Da fug, y'all are still out there?!! OMG! lol Good too hear from you. :bounce::smitten:


----------



## Tracii

Y'all are a hot couple !!


----------



## kinkykitten




----------



## Tad

Lovely pic of you two -- thanks for posting an update pic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kinkykitten said:


>


Great to see you still going strong!


----------



## RVGleason

Nice to see you two back on the board again. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Anjula

kinkykitten said:


>


Omg you guys!


----------



## kinkykitten

Hehe thanks all!!! We’re having a photo shoot soon so I’ll post!!!


----------

